# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Red eye tree frog nose rub

## Zhuisky45

One of my female RETF has developed some nose rub but the thing that concerns me the most is some discoloration around the lip area. Almost seems like some type of sore. It isn't on the surface of the skin rather the internal color of the lip has darkened. Here are some pics. Looking for some advice/ explanations of what I may be up against. Thanks all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

I would get some SSD cream or neosporin (WITHOUT pain killers) to start  treating it (ssd would be better.)  The nose rubs on mine healed up  without any of that, but yours looks a little worse.  Mine got their rubs from shipping, but if yours didn't come with the rub, you'll have to figure out what happened to cause it.

If you could copy/paste these questions and answer them, we could help you figure out why she got the nose rub.

QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

----------

